# Internet Downloads Help needed on BSNL 500 Combo Plan



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 27, 2008)

I have one question , does using YouTube  and Streaming Radio Stations like Shoutcast make for downloads, I think they do as the data is copied temporarily to Internet Cache Folder and played from there, am I right


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

The 500 plan allows for 2.5GB data transfer. It means anything and everything to do with the internet is charged for. Even you surfing pictures on Facebook is metered into that 2.5GB. So yes, Youtube and Shoutcast are definitely going to up that bandwidth... 

(Note: Data transfer also means upload, so if you are seeding some torrents in the day, then that is charged as well)


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Buddy, but the Combo plan (Me Currently Using) gives only 1.5 GB download Limit, I didn't knew that web surfing also charges into it, now i should keep my surfing down....


----------



## Sathish (Jun 27, 2008)

use netmeter for bandwidth usage, from google.. it freeware....


----------



## adi007 (Jun 27, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Thanks Buddy, but the Combo plan (Me Currently Using) gives only 1.5 GB download Limit, I didn't knew that web surfing also charges into it, now i should keep my surfing down....



i recommend u to switch for home 500 plan coz 1.5 GB is too little
believe me i used all kinds of blockers(ad,flash,image,popup...) all kinds of monitoring apps but in vain...
I was unable to manage in 1.5 GB 
if u are a regular surfer online for about 5 hrs daily then this plan is a big no no


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 27, 2008)

adi007 said:


> i recommend u to switch for home 500 plan coz 1.5 GB is too little
> believe me i used all kinds of blockers(ad,flash,image,popup...) all kinds of monitoring apps but in vain...
> I was unable to manage in 1.5 GB
> if u are a regular surfer online for about 5 hrs daily then this plan is a big no no



Ya but the Combo plan gives 175 Free calls from my landline and the the monthly rental of Rs 350 is also cut down to free, in that sense it's "Okay" but as a power user like me, it's VERY LITTLE for Surfing only, hence i use to surf only in the night i.e from 2 to 8 am.

P.S - Can anyone tell me what would be my broadband bill, it says chargable transfer as 2.512 GB, and the limit was 1.5 GB !!!


----------



## adi007 (Jun 27, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Ya but the Combo plan gives 175 Free calls from my landline and the the monthly rental of Rs 350 is also cut down to free, in that sense it's "Okay" but as a power user like me, it's VERY LITTLE for Surfing only, hence i use to surf only in the night i.e from 2 to 8 am.
> 
> P.S - Can anyone tell me what would be my broadband bill, it says chargable transfer as 2.512 GB, and the limit was 1.5 GB !!!



I know all that...

 my dad tried to convince me but i already knew my limits so i was sure that 1.5 Gb is not enough for me

to get the exact bill use this free software my friend it will give the exact bill
*sunish.net/software/dquf

My rough estimate is that u will get 800(coz 80 paise for each 1 MB increase which means 0.80*1000=800)+500(rent)=1300 add 80 rs tax 

BSNL schemes are tempting but if one observe closely, all plans except 500 is BS...
even i hate that so called 750 UL plan which will give pathetic speed of 20 kbps


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks to all you guys for helping me out...  You all guys rock !!!


----------



## skippednote (Jun 29, 2008)

Can't we sUrf and download during night with 500 plan for free


----------



## adi007 (Jun 29, 2008)

Captain Neo said:


> Can't we sUrf and download during night with 500 plan for free



Yeah... 
From 2 to 8 AM u can do anything for free


----------

